

Missing pet tortoise found in a locked store room after 30 years - sparshgupta
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2268119/Family-discover-missing-pet-tortoise-locked-store-room-THIRTY-YEARS-vanished--shes-alive.html

======
sold
Dailymail is rather not a reputable source.

